# Will you marry these type of women?



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

I visited a women forum from time to time. The hot topics there are dating and marriage. I often heard some women said below things:

1. I want a man come to take care of me.
2. How to find a rich man and marry him?
3. I have a bad temper. I want to find a man who can accept this and love me for who I am.
4. I want to find a man who always put my need first.
5. I want a man to love me unconditionally so I can just be myself and have an effortless marriage.
6. I want to marry a man who has the financial capability so I can have the choice of keeping work or staying home( When I feel the work pressure is too much). 

I want to know how do men think about these women's desire about their future spouse? Will you marry these type of women?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I married a woman that wanted that whole list except #2. Just because she wants something that you might not always be able to deliver is no reason not to marry.

I want a lot too. We do our best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I married a woman that wanted that whole list except #2. Just because she wants something that you might not always be able to deliver is no reason not to marry.
> 
> I want a lot too. We do our best.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you mean she meets your needs too? Marriage is a two way traffic. It is about meeting each other's needs. 

For example, will you always put your wife's need first if you clearly know she will always put her own need first? Or you put her need first because you know she will do the same thing to you?


----------



## HappilyMarriedGuy (Nov 16, 2014)

Well at least they are being honest from day 1.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Coco2014 said:


> Do you mean she meets your needs too? Marriage is a two way traffic. It is about meeting each other's needs.
> 
> For example, will you always put your wife's need first if you clearly know she will always put her own need first? Or you put her need first because you know she will do the same thing to you?


I give and expect 100%.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

my answer is no. High maintenance and a lot of greed on that list


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

That's not a woman. That's a selfish little girl.


----------



## independentgirl (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm a girl, so I don't know if I qualify to answer this thread, but I throw in my 2 cents worth.

Eversince little, I always want the most basic simple marriage. I don't care big weddings, I don't care big house, I don't care his Financial status, I just need him to have a job.
I just want a man who loves me and not cheat on me (this might sound easy, but trust me, it going to be the hardest to get from men)
Trust me, it is HARDER to find a faithful man than a man with money.

I don't care money like on those list, as I myself work many different jobs all my life, and supporting myself without helps from anyone. 
I have hands and legs, I am capable of working and take care of myself. So if my S/O dares to cheats on me, I am capable of walking out on him, since we both are Financially independent.

I am with my boyfriend who is very persistent and give me alot of affection. As of right now, he haven't cheats on me yet. But hey, who can tell the future right? It is a half half chance that he might cheats or he might not, but until that day come; I think I am a lucky girl, eventhough he not rich financially, but he have a rich heart.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I often wonder what kind of person starts these types of threads... I refer to them as "pot stirrers."

No man is going to offer up, "Yea, order me a number three type woman!" Just as I don't foresee a woman consciencely wanting that in a long term mate either.

Your list is a very narrow representation of women's desires in a future spouse. Unfortunately, going into a relationship, people don't normally find out the not so nice characteristics in a potential mate until it becomes blatantly clear that's what is happening.

What you're referring to, is a "radar" to inherently KNOW who to stay away from. If you built a device and marketed it to males only, I'm sure there would be a demand from women as well...


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

The type of woman described on that list are only good for one thing: 

Using them for sex. Yes, with those types a man should lie to them, manipulate them, use them for sex primarily, then when he tires of them, throw them to the curb like garbage.

Thank God, my wife is not that type. I love and respect her.

By the way, I am dead serious here!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

None are acceptable to me, except number 5, and then only if that is 100% reciprocated.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

I visited a men's forum where they state they want a woman who will work full time, take care of the kids, house, pets, family obligations, all while encouraging their husbands to go to guy's night outs, give them massages while they play video games and have sex 7 times a week.


----------



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

HappilyMarriedGuy said:


> Well at least they are being honest from day 1.


Don't know they will be honest with their future spouse or not. They were just talking on the forum anonymously.


----------



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

independentgirl said:


> I'm a girl, so I don't know if I qualify to answer this thread, but I throw in my 2 cents worth.
> 
> Eversince little, I always want the most basic simple marriage. I don't care big weddings, I don't care big house, I don't care his Financial status, I just need him to have a job.
> I just want a man who loves me and not cheat on me (this might sound easy, but trust me, it going to be the hardest to get from men)
> ...


They are different kinds of men out there. Some are players, some are family guys who don't want troubles. You just need to find the right type of marriage materials.


----------



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

Revamped said:


> I often wonder what kind of person starts these types of threads... I refer to them as "pot stirrers."
> 
> No man is going to offer up, "Yea, order me a number three type woman!" Just as I don't foresee a woman consciencely wanting that in a long term mate either.
> 
> ...


You think too much about me. I'm just simply a curious person. 

The list is not from one woman. It is just I heard one item from this woman and then heard another item from another woman. Actually, I heard a lot of women have the desire of item 1 and 6. 

I personally feel the giving in marriage shall be reciprocal. It shall not be just the women expect the men to give to her without returning that. If I was a man, I would not marry a woman who is just a taker. However, I'm not a man. So I wonder how men think about this. Maybe some men think it is their obligation to take care of their wives and make her happy even there is no return ( Because he is a big man, so he will take care of himself). My motivation is that simple. 

I did not say this list represent most women's desires in a future spouse. Only some of the women think this way...

Actually, since I'm so curious, I have more questions I want to ask and haven't posted yet.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Never marry someone who thinks Marriage should be "effortless". That's not a husband that's a Daddy.
MN


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

You may have described an NPD person


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

It wasn't curiosity that killed the cat. It was the sudden thump at the end.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

scatty said:


> I visited a men's forum where they state they want a woman who will work full time, take care of the kids, house, pets, family obligations, all while encouraging their husbands to go to guy's night outs, give them massages while they play video games and have sex 7 times a week.


Yea... sounds like some winner guys.. not :rofl:


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

scatty said:


> I visited a men's forum where they state they want a woman who will work full time, take care of the kids, house, pets, family obligations, all while encouraging their husbands to go to guy's night outs, give them massages while they play video games and have sex 7 times a week.



I would totally do all these things, as long as I felt loved and respected. I do most of them now, all but the massage and 7 days a week sex (although that's hubby's choice, I would totally have sex every day)


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Coco2014 said:


> I visited a women forum from time to time. The hot topics there are dating and marriage. I often heard some women said below things:
> 
> 1. I want a man come to take care of me.
> 2. How to find a rich man and marry him?
> ...


I would like to say "no" but court clerk records say I'll marry pretty much anything with a pulse.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Coco2014 said:


> I visited a women forum from time to time. The hot topics there are dating and marriage. I often heard some women said below things:
> 
> 1. I want a man come to take care of me.


As long as that's mutual, sure.



Coco2014 said:


> 2. How to find a rich man and marry him?


No. Not that it'd be a problem anyway. 



Coco2014 said:


> 3. I have a bad temper. I want to find a man who can accept this and love me for who I am.


Uhhh... No.



Coco2014 said:


> 4. I want to find a man who always put my need first.


Again, sure... just so long as she's doing the same for me.



Coco2014 said:


> 5. I want a man to love me unconditionally so I can just be myself and have an effortless marriage.


Nope.



Coco2014 said:


> 6. I want to marry a man who has the financial capability so I can have the choice of keeping work or staying home( When I feel the work pressure is too much).


Eh... depends. Absent children and/or any significant health issues, there's no reason that both husband and wife can't and shouldn't work outside the home.



Coco2014 said:


> I want to know how do men think about these women's desire about their future spouse? Will you marry these type of women?


See above.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
Its fine for people to want what they want, as long as they make it clear to their prospective partners. From my point of view:

1). OK, though sometimes I need someone to take care of me.

2). OK as long as it is fair. If the husband in the source of money, the wife needs to do her part. I would be OK with a stay-at-home wife as long as she did all the chores while I worked. I'd much prefer a woman with a career just so I don't feel she "needs" me. Sex is not compensation, sex is mutual or it isn't fun. I don't want a long term prostitute. 

3). I can forgive and forget - if she can.
4). Equal. I do all I can for her, she does all she can for me
5). I will love unconditionally if she will (wait - that's a condition...hmm).
6) same as 2



Coco2014 said:


> I visited a women forum from time to time. The hot topics there are dating and marriage. I often heard some women said below things:
> 
> 1. I want a man come to take care of me.
> 2. How to find a rich man and marry him?
> ...


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I married a woman who has absolutely zero interest in material posessions or marrying rich. She is humble in her demeanor and lifestyle. That is a HUGE deal to me and I got lucky there.

I wouldn't come near a woman who overtly stated she wanted those things out of a partner. There's a difference between loving someone and loving what someone can do for them. Sadly, that is what that list is.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Coco2014 said:


> I visited a women forum from time to time. The hot topics there are dating and marriage. I often heard some women said below things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think most states would consider this age on non-consent with parental approval. I'm not interested in girls, women only need apply if I were looking.


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

actually it is NOT OK to want certain things. just because someone is honest, and says "I want X" does not rid of need for examination or scrutiny. Yes (Virginia ??), we can judge others simply on what they want! 

"I have not strangled a woman, but I want to" - 
see what I mean neither the act nor the desire is 'OK'

so; women who list 2-5 as their wants are not OK, not quality people. as for #1 and #6 - more info needed to understand what they really mean.


----------



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> Its fine for people to want what they want, as long as they make it clear to their prospective partners. From my point of view:
> 
> 1). OK, though sometimes I need someone to take care of me.
> ...


All you said is that you want the giving to be mutual. You are normal.


----------



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

sinnister said:


> I married a woman who has absolutely zero interest in material posessions or marrying rich. She is humble in her demeanor and lifestyle. That is a HUGE deal to me and I got lucky there.
> 
> I wouldn't come near a woman who overtly stated she wanted those things out of a partner. There's a difference between loving someone and loving what someone can do for them. Sadly, that is what that list is.


You are a lucky guy. There are good women and there are greedy women.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

There are also male gold diggers out there too. So us not act like only women are users. Men also have their expectations of a wife and most often they want them to be hot even if they aren't. 

The best marriages are based on giving and taking. If its one sided you don't have much but a job for the giver. Who will get tired of giving after a while when they realize they aren't getting theirs.


----------



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

nuclearnightmare said:


> actually it is NOT OK to want certain things. just because someone is honest, and says "I want X" does not rid of need for examination or scrutiny. Yes (Virginia ??), we can judge others simply on what they want!
> 
> "I have not strangled a woman, but I want to" -
> see what I mean neither the act nor the desire is 'OK'
> ...


Actually, I heard most women want item 1 and 6. 

Item 1: My understanding is that they wish there is a man who is physically stronger, financially doing better, emotionally sensitive and mentally mature to give them instructions( like a life coach or something). That's an ideal man.

Item 6: The interesting thing is that if a woman complains she has too much working pressure and she wants to quit and stay home having a break. If her husband does not agree, then most women accuse him to be a bad husband. Reverse the situation, if a man complains he has too much working pressure and he wants to quit and stay home having a break. Most women still will accuse him to be a bad husband. It seems men should be strong and carry all the burdens without complaining. Only women are allowed to be vulnerable. That's the social roles assigned to men and women?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Coco2014 said:


> I want to know how do men think about these women's desire about their future spouse? Will you marry these type of women?


Let's see:

*1. I want a man come to take care of me.
*

Yes. I have no problem with a woman wanting to be taken care off, in a number of different ways. As long as there is balance there and she's able to take care of herself as well.

*2. How to find a rich man and marry him?*

Nope. Golddiggers sicken me.

*3. I have a bad temper. I want to find a man who can accept this and love me for who I am.*

Nope. I'd never marry a woman like this. We wouldn't last a week. It would be war of the roses because something inside of me could never be in a relationship with somebody who thinks they can blow up at me, or get nasty, and expect me to "accept" it. 

*4. I want to find a man who always put my need first.*

Sure, as long as she's putting my needs first as well. And as long as she understands the difference between "needs" and "wants".

*5. I want a man to love me unconditionally so I can just be myself and have an effortless marriage.*

:rofl:

*6. I want to marry a man who has the financial capability so I can have the choice of keeping work or staying home( When I feel the work pressure is too much). *

I'm perfectly fine with a woman staying home, as long as she has some greater vision and purpose in her life.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Coco2014 said:


> Actually, I heard most women want item 1 and 6.
> 
> Item 1: My understanding is that they wish there is a man who is physically stronger, financially doing better, emotionally sensitive and mentally mature to give them instructions( like a life coach or something). That's an ideal man.
> 
> Item 6: The interesting thing is that if a woman complains she has too much working pressure and she wants to quit and stay home having a break. If her husband does not agree, then most women accuse him to be a bad husband. Reverse the situation, if a man complains he has too much working pressure and he wants to quit and stay home having a break. Most women still will accuse him to be a bad husband. *It seems men should be strong and carry all the burdens without complaining. Only women are allowed to be vulnerable. That's the social roles assigned to men and women?*


Absolute, complete, and total bullsh*t is what it is.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Coco2014 said:


> I visited a women forum from time to time. The hot topics there are dating and marriage. I often heard some women said below things:
> 
> 1. I want a man come to take care of me.
> 2. How to find a rich man and marry him?
> ...


I believe women NEED to give AS MUCH BACK as we expect from the man.... 

And when I was younger .. I did have high expectations from a guy.. No drinking, smoking.. good work ethic..(how much he made did not matter to me).. how he treated me was fundamentally important.. but Hey .. I better be treating him good too [email protected]#... I sought someone with the same dreams.. and we'd help each other through life.. "2 is better than one".. 

That was my philosophy.. 

My husband would be mostly turned off by a woman who expected a rich lifestyle... He wouldn't mind if she wanted to stay home with the kids.. he prefers a more Traditional approach anyway.. so long as the woman carried her weight doing her duties.. while he was out working and they could afford it.


----------



## 101Abn (Jan 15, 2014)

I would marry one of them on the list the same time I would vote Democratic.LOL


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm gonna be completely honest here.

I bought a book once. How to be a Gold Digger. I read it cover to cover, tried to implement the tactics (which made sense.) In theory, it was great! In reality? 

I suck at being a Gold Digger. LOL!

I went out on a date with a very wealthy man once. I told myself that was what I wanted. He threw money around from the first minute. Tried to buy me stuff all night. It was honestly a big turn off, like he was trying to make up for his lack of personality by "buying me off." I ran far, far away. No second date. LOL!

My man is not wealthy, has debt, but he works hard and is ambitious. He works for a great company, and has had raises and promotions since I've known him. I'm so proud of him, I could bust. And I'm super glad I sucked at being a gold digger, because I never would have found him.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I don't think there is any correlation one way or the other between how nice a person is and how wealthy they are. 

Also, I think that once you have enough money to comfortably afford necessities, you happiness doesn't really depend that much on how much money you have.


----------



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

GA HEART said:


> I'm gonna be completely honest here.
> 
> I bought a book once. How to be a Gold Digger. I read it cover to cover, tried to implement the tactics (which made sense.) In theory, it was great! In reality?
> 
> ...


I would be the same way. I would be curious to try the gold digger tactics and would be suck at it.


----------



## AlphaTrophyHusband (Nov 25, 2014)

Coco2014 said:


> I would be the same way. I would be curious to try the gold digger tactics and would be suck at it.


Could you do it if you had to do it or be killed? I think you can do it aggressively, giving these people the life lesson what a player looks like and you cannot trust one. Some lessons come in a bad way.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Coco2014 said:


> I visited a women forum from time to time. The hot topics there are dating and marriage. I often heard some women said below things:
> 
> 1. I want a man come to take care of me.
> 2. How to find a rich man and marry him?
> ...


I am a man and I could easily have wanted all these same things. Would be great to have married some rich woman who cared about me greatly and looked after me in every way.

I have a couple of daughters and I would love it if they fell in love with someone that could provide all that.

There is no issue that anyone might want these things. Many do.

The issue would be if that person was ONLY looking for someone that could provide these things. Or that someone found someone like this and married them even if they didn't love them.


----------



## AlphaTrophyHusband (Nov 25, 2014)

SadSamIAm said:


> I am a man and I could easily have wanted all these same things. Would be great to have married some rich woman who cared about me greatly and looked after me in every way.
> 
> I have a couple of daughters and I would love it if they fell in love with someone that could provide all that.
> 
> ...


What if you felt like you preferred these things and it was important to you, and you would make that person feel loved and desired and be happy to help them. Is that really a bad deal either way if both people know what they are getting into?

The problem is when someone expects these things, and traps someone to get it, doing very little to nothing in return for the expectation of being "taken care of".

If you are going to "take care" of the one who "takes care" of you, I don't think it's a problem, even if there are different financial means in place.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

I did. Ive been trying to divorce her for the past 3 years. She was everything on the list. She was selfish, manipulative, a spendthrift, and a serial adulterer. The bait and switch happened during the first year of marriage, and slowly got worse over 21 years.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Coco2014 said:


> I visited a women forum from time to time. The hot topics there are dating and marriage. I often heard some women said below things:
> 
> 1. I want a man come to take care of me.
> 2. How to find a rich man and marry him?
> ...


Well, let's see...

1. Sure. So long as she stays 10 pounds underweight and wears tear away clothing.
2. See #1 above. And don't forget to swallow.
3. OK, I can work with that so long as you see a psychiatrist for your temper.
4. And what about me? 
5. This might work so long as you carry out the same philosophy with me.
6. Fair enough.

I'd probably avoid all of these. Of all the above, the one with the most potential is #5. But marriages are never 'effortless'. Then what? 

Naw, these broads don't make it for me. And I thought men were shallow pigs.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

If I were a guy and I came across these kinds of women.....I would become a confirmed bachelor for life.

Simple to the fact....its all about what she wants.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

no of course not, life's too short for me to spend all that time explaining to you why you're an a-hole


----------



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

AlphaTrophyHusband said:


> Could you do it if you had to do it or be killed? I think you can do it aggressively, giving these people the life lesson what a player looks like and you cannot trust one. Some lessons come in a bad way.


I guess I could do it if I had to survive. But I have other choices.


----------



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

SadSamIAm said:


> I am a man and I could easily have wanted all these same things. Would be great to have married some rich woman who cared about me greatly and looked after me in every way.
> 
> I have a couple of daughters and I would love it if they fell in love with someone that could provide all that.
> 
> ...


I think the issue is you cannot only expect the other person to give and you just take. All giving shall be mutual. Not only think about what the other person can give to you, also think what you can bring to the party.


----------



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

toonaive said:


> I did. Ive been trying to divorce her for the past 3 years. She was everything on the list. She was selfish, manipulative, a spendthrift, and a serial adulterer. The bait and switch happened during the first year of marriage, and slowly got worse over 21 years.


Better luck with your next woman. You are wiser now.


----------

